# Atlantic Pistache



## manbuckwal (Apr 6, 2014)

Picked this piece up yesterday thanks to Mike. Was told it is Atlantic Pistache . It is noticeably heavy !
I don't have any end grain shots. Can take better close ups if need be. Thanks !

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4


----------



## Sprung (Apr 6, 2014)

Very nice, Tom! I like it. (And all the other stuff you just picked up too!)

And if you need a place to store it, or any of the other wood in your Recent Finds thread, I'll have some shelf space available that I can "loan" you in a couple weeks or so when I get shelves put up in my shop.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 6, 2014)

Nice! is it green or dry?


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 6, 2014)

It's showing 12 % MC .


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 6, 2014)

Here is a face n end grain shot . @phinds I didn't see this on your site but if you would like a piece, let me know dimension u need .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## phinds (Apr 6, 2014)

"pistach" is just another name for pistachio, which this looks like. There are half a dozen species in the genus Pistacia have have the name "pistach" or "pistachio" as all or part of one or more of their common names, and they are on my site under the name pistachio.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

